# Bagger-Bergung in Durlach: Anglerverein fürchtet Folgen für Natur



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Bagger-Bergung in Durlach: Anglerverein fürchtet Folgen für Natur​*
*Unfälle passieren immer wieder. Wenn wie hier in Durlach einige "bemerkenswerte Umstände" zusammen kommen, fragt man sich, ob das hätte sein müssen. So wie auch Gewässerwart Philipp Dreusicke vom Durlacher Anglerverein 1923. Er macht sich nicht nur Sorgen um die momentan laichenden Bachforellen, die da Schaden nehmen könnten. Der Verein wurde über geplante Arbeiten am Bach auch nicht vom Verpächter, der Stadt informiert.*

Quelle:
https://www.ka-news.de/region/karls...n-fuerchtet-Folgen-fuer-Natur;art6066,2171913

Bei Arbeiten (Renaturierung) am Fluss Pfinz war ein Bagger in ein Loch eingebrochen. Beauftragt wurde eine saarländische "Fachfirma", die dann im Januar "plötzlich" eine freien Termin hatte.

Ohne den Verein (Pächter) zu benachrichtigen, wurde dann anscheinend die Maßnahme begonnen, wobei dann der eine Bagger bei der Fahrt durch den Fluss Pfinz (laichende Bachforellen!) plötzlich stehen blieb und einsank.

Auch ein zweiter Bagger, der zu Hilfe kam, konnte nicht helfen. Es wurde auch versucht eine Damm zu errichten, aber auch dieser zweite Bagger fuhr sich fest. Dann kam auch die Feuerwehr dazu. Es bestehe keine Umweltgefahr, Betriebsstoffe würden nicht auslaufen (Forellenlaichzeit! im Fluss fahren, Dämme errichten etc.).

Erst am nächsten Tag unter Zuhilfenahme eines weiteren Minibaggers gelang dann die Bergung.

Dazu Gewässerwart und Vorsitzender des Angelvereines in den KA-News:


> _Generell stößt die Aktion beim Verein auf wenig Verständnis: Vom Unfall habe der Verein erst durch ka-news erfahren. Auch dass an der Stelle überhaupt gebaut wird, geschah ohne Vorankündigung. Bekannt war seit Jahren nur, dass der Bereich renaturiert werden soll, der Uferrand beispielsweise in einen natürlichen Bereich umgestaltet und leichte Kurven angelegt werden sollen.
> 
> Das bestätigt auch Hanspeter Postweiler, der 1. Vorsitzende des Anglervereins. Er sagt zudem: Hätte man den Verein vorab informiert, hätte man den Unfall auch verhindern können. Das Loch, in das der Bagger geraten ist, ist dem Verein bekannt: "Es handelt sich hier um ein Bombentrichter aus Kriegszeiten, der mit Schlamm voll gelaufen ist", so Postweiler._



Interessant eine zweite Veröffentlichung am Tag danach bei Durlacher.de (die nach eigenen Angaben der Stadverwaltung durchaus nahe stehen (http://www.durlacher.de/online-portal.html). Hier scheint es so als ob jemand sich "reinwaschen" will oder "reingewaschen werden soll":
http://www.durlacher.de/start/neuig...ngsarbeiten-an-der-pfinz-bagger-geborgen.html

Da wird nun also berichtet, wie alles bestens abgelaufen sein, alles halb so schlimm etc., alles jederzeit im Griff gewesen - nie Gefahr bestanden. 
So jedenfalls wird das städtische Tiefbauamt zitiert:


> _ Dabei habe es zu keiner Zeit eine kritische Situation gegeben, bestätigt das städtische Tiefbauamt._



Im Folgenden wird dann alles wieder als wenig gefährlich, alles normal dargestellt, und alles nur aufgebauscht von Zuschauern und Medien - von wem diese Aussagen stammen, ist allerdings nicht veröffentlicht.

Vielleicht besser, denn wenn im folgenden Abschnitt darüber geschrieben wird als Unterüberschrift:
_* "Zeitpunkt berücksichtigt Laichverhalten der Fische" *_
.. und dann von der wichtigen Fischart *Teichralle* geschrieben wird, die ja im Frühjahr ihre Laichzeit habe, kann man nur hoffen, dass weder von der "Fach"firma noch von zuständigen Behörden so hanbeüchener Unfug kommt, sondern dass  da was falsch verstanden wurde. 
Denn Vögel wie die Teichralle (auch als Teichhuhn bekannt) pflanzen sich zwar auch mit Eiern fort, laichen aber weder noch ist es eine an "dieser Stelle wichtige Fischart"..






--------------------------------​
Gewässerwart Dreusicke zu unserer Redaktion, er stellte uns auch freundlicherweise Foto und Video zur Verfügung:
_Wir wurden irgendwann mal informiert das es Renaturierungsarbeiten geben wird, aber der Termin wurde uns nie mitgeteilt. 
Man wollte vorher Bescheid geben, das ist aber nie geschehen. 
Man hat sich mittlerweile mehrmals entschuldigt. 
Hätten wir aber von den Termin gewusst, hätten wir um einem späteren Zeitpunkt gebeten, nach Schon- und Laichzeit. 
Und unser 1. Vorsitzender (Hanspeter Postweiler) hätte auch auf das Bombenloch hingewiesen. 
Dort hat er nämlich schon als kleiner Bub seine Aale gefangen._

*Video:*
[youtube1]d_MhtS903XU[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/d_MhtS903XU

--------------------------------​
Kommentar

Alles in allem eine verworrene Sache, es gehen auch jede Menge Gerüchte, warum so plötzlich doch Termine frei wurden, warum nicht informiert wurde etc...

DAnn noch die zweite Veröffentlichung mein "Reinwaschversuch", alles keine Gefahr, nur aufgebauscht - und einer Teichralle/Teichhuhn als "wichtige Fischart vor Ort, die da im Frühjahr laicht"..

Ich bin mir sicher, hätte sich der Angelverein solchen Fehlverhalten oder Inkompetenz (Teichralle als Beispiel) wie Gemeinde und "Fach"firma hingegeben, wäre gleich die Rede von Pachtentzug gewesen.

Welche Schäden am Fischbestand nun  entstanden sind, wer dann im Falle dessen wie entschädigen wird, wird auch interessant zu beobachten sein und ist in den Artikeln nicht heraus zu lesen..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Leech (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bagger-Bergung in Durlach: Anglerverein fürchtet Folgen für Natur*

Man hätte den Bagger, nachdem man den Treibstoff und andere umweltschädliche Substanzen abgelassen hat, einfach im Loch stehen lassen sollen. So als Andenken an die planerische und logistische Inkompetenz von Behörden. Moderne Kunst eben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bagger-Bergung in Durlach: Anglerverein fürchtet Folgen für Natur*

grins......

Defätist ;-)))


----------



## fusselfuzzy (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bagger-Bergung in Durlach: Anglerverein fürchtet Folgen für Natur*



Leech schrieb:


> Man hätte den Bagger, nachdem man den Treibstoff und andere umweltschädliche Substanzen abgelassen hat, einfach im Loch stehen lassen sollen. So als Andenken an die planerische und logistische Inkompetenz von Behörden. Moderne Kunst eben.



#6#6#6
Als Denkmal dann noch Schützerwürdig


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bagger-Bergung in Durlach: Anglerverein fürchtet Folgen für Natur*

puhhh.. den Bagger haben sie wirklich ordentlich versenkt. 

Bleibt für die Angelkollegen zu hoffen, dass die Aktion keine allzu großen Schäden für Flora und Fauna im Gewässer verursacht hat.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bagger-Bergung in Durlach: Anglerverein fürchtet Folgen für Natur*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> puhhh.. den Bagger haben sie wirklich ordentlich versenkt.
> 
> Bleibt für die Angelkollegen zu hoffen, dass die Aktion keine allzu großen Schäden für Flora und Fauna im Gewässer verursacht hat.



Alleine schon das Fett welches zum Schmieren von Ketten, Drehkranz usw. verwendet wird reicht da schon aus. Dass die wenigsten Hydrauliksystem an Baumaschine zu 100% dicht weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung und wie oft/selten eine Baumaschine abgedampft wird weiss jeder.


----------



## Ladi74 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bagger-Bergung in Durlach: Anglerverein fürchtet Folgen für Natur*



> puhhh.. den Bagger haben sie wirklich ordentlich versenkt.


Da guckt doch noch fast alles raus!



> Alleine schon das Fett welches zum Schmieren von Ketten, Drehkranz usw.  verwendet wird reicht da schon aus. Dass die wenigsten Hydrauliksystem  an Baumaschine zu 100% dicht weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung und wie  oft/selten eine Baumaschine abgedampft wird weiss jeder.


Was habt ihr? 
Ölsperre war ausgelegt und an den Forderungskatalog diverser Ämter muss sich die Firma auch halten.

Oh, die Firma hat sich nicht an die Laichzeit der BaFo gehalten!#d
In so nem Amt sitzen Schreibtischtäter z.T. studiert.
Die interessiert die BaFo einen Sch...dreck, meistens ist der Fischbestand gar nicht bekannt.
Fische haben ja die unangenehme Eigenschaft sich zu verstecken...

Ein Vogel oder Baum ist 100mal schützenswerter, da sie ja sichtbar sind.#q

Weshalb der Verein nicht informiert würde?
Weil nur der Eigentümer über Baumaßnahmen informiert werden muss. 
In dem Fall war Eigentümer und Auftraggeber die Stadt.#c

Der Pächter zieht immer den Kürzeren. Im Idealfall bekommt er die Flurschäden bezahlt, aber die "richtige" Entschädigung geht an den Eigentümer.

Bei der "Aktion" war ich nicht involviert!
Aber, nicht informierte Pächter/Nutzer sind bei mir Tagesgeschäft.|krach:


----------

